# Radio 4 at about 10.15am today



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Item on IVF and HFEA coming up in just a moment....
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Ahhhhggggghhh - someone phoned 2 mins into it and I missed it!
Here's the link:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womanshour/02/2007_27_wed.shtml
I think it was (at least in part) about SET and the cost of IVF
Lizi.x
/links


----------

